# Advice on weight gain for puppy?



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My neighbors dog had a litter about 11 weeks ago. He has been taking care of them but he has been in the hospital for a while and his daughter said she's been feeding them but sadly I don't think she was trying enough. I know runts are supposed to be small but he is half the size of the others. I've noticed the others beating up on him and he has some pretty deep wounds on his belly. I took him in for a while now. Before I could count every bone he has. He looked like a skeleton. He's gained some weight but he still looks so awful. I wormed him and I've been feeding him 2 times a day with purina puppy chow with a plain scrambled egg mixed in. Is there anything else I could be doing for him? He is a large breed mix but the other puppies are about 4 inches taller then him. I guess he will be staying with us now. He wouldn't even let us touch him but now he's starting to act like a normal puppy. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

11 weeks is a really tough time to put weight on a large breed puppy because they just grow SO much. I definitely think you should bump up his feedings to 3 times per day, even 4 if you can fit it in your schedule! Puppies can eat SO much!

Any chance of getting a rescue group involved for the others? Doesn't sound like they need to be breeding dogs if they can't get all the puppies socialized properly...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh, poor puppy  . Try feeding him raw eggs along with cooked ones, raw eggs are more nutritious and easier on their tummy. I also used to drizzle tuna oil on my dog's food because it was rich in omegas, and fish is unlikely to cause allergies.

Dogs are usually sensitive to dairy products, but I've had good success with raw goats milk. My Shepard was severely underweight, but after getting a cup of milk a day she improved. A LOT. If you have access to goat's milk , you can start by giving him a 1/4 c a day, then a 1/2c, all the way to a cup or so. You should notice a difference in his weight and coat condition.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use milk if they can handle it, particularly boer milk (highest butter fat), for my baby.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah I know dogs can be allergic to dairy, but I've never had a problem with goat milk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would see if you can switch to a better food, and give him free choice of it. My puppies eat Diamond Puppy (comes in a purple bag, for puppies and pregnant/nursing dogs) and they have access to it 24/7. It's really a great food for those who can't feed raw. It's high in fat and protein, omega fatty acids, vitamins, chelated minerals, etc. Keeps them really fat and healthy, and will put weight on skinny dogs in no time.

For the eggs, I would soft boil them to where the whites are cooked but the yolk is runny. Raw whites can give them a biotin deficiency, but the raw yolks are really good for them.
Raw goats milk is really good too, but it may give him the runs to begin with of hhe's never had it before, but he'll adjust.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good to know about the biotin, Little Bits


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your help. The. Neighbors dog got out when she was in heat and he couldn't catch her because of his health problems. I called him today at the hospital and he okayed me taking her in to get fixed. He's a really great guy and they would be in better condition if he wasn't in the hospital and he could be taken care of them. I have a ND in milk so I will milk her and give it to him. I'll go to petco tonight and look around for some better food. I have him on so little feedings a day because he has never been at normal weight and when he eats he eats till he's sick even if it's a tiny bit. I guess his stomach is so small from the lack of food. I'll try giving him the boiled eggs with runs yolk as well tuna oil. I already have that for my collies. Again thank you all. He's a really sweet little guy, and as for his sisters they are all looking to be at good weight but the mom is deathly skinny, I've been giving her boiled chicken and plain rice. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Another main concern that I have is how he will Do with my goats as he gets older, so far he has went in the field with me and my pregnant Doe will let him lay with her and he doesn't chase them. He's half german shepherd and the only male in the neighborhood would be a black and tan coonhound 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

A lot of breeders around here give puppies human baby formula if they need to gain weight. Also, baby rice cereal. Since he is getting sick after eating, give him a small amount, then a small amount an hour later, and so on while you are home. Only give what he keeps down and slowly increase amounts until you can give free choice. I give mine free choice until age 1. Then monitor their weight and adjust if necessary.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm home all day so right now besides all my other fur babies he is going to have all attention on him. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He really should have free choice, good quality food. You might want to try Nature's Recipe.


----------

